# EOS (with Lambo doors)



## superjohn (May 11, 2005)

do you think it would be too much to change to Lambo doors ? nice or bad ?


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: EOS (superjohn)*

lol you're already thinking about that?
im sure it will be done eventually down the road.


----------



## cruisinforabruisin (May 4, 2005)

you whored out this whole forum already pifiu, but im sure it will get a lambo kit.


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (cruisinforabruisin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cruisinforabruisin* »_you whored out this whole forum already pifiu, but im sure it will get a lambo kit.









yeah I mean just about every brand car and model gets a lambo kit.


----------



## superjohn (May 11, 2005)

i always thought a Lambo kit is cool for two doors. saw a M3 cabriolet in Japan did the conversion and it was cool.


----------



## Black00vr63 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (superjohn)*

Lambo doors are so friggin gay. Not worth the money they are more of a inconvenience then anything


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Black00vr63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black00vr63* »_Lambo doors are so friggin gay. Not worth the money they are more of a inconvenience then anything









The only thing a Lambo door conversion somehow works on is a Gallardo. But still I don't understand why the door has to swing up when you can even get out of the car by not lifting it up.


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

me neither.


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
The only thing a Lambo door conversion somehow works on is a Gallardo. But still I don't understand why the door has to swing up when you can even get out of the car by not lifting it up.

There is a purpose for this. What if youre somewhere where the vertical clearance isnt high enough for the door to go up?


----------



## superjohn (May 11, 2005)

car park spaces here are often quite narrow, so an up-swing door does have some advantages, especially in a 2-door vehicle.


----------



## qwerty! (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: (superjohn)*

lambo doors http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

looks good on convertibles.


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (klee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klee* »_looks good only on *lamborghinis*.

there, I fixed it for you


_Modified by enriquejcu at 8:44 AM 9-20-2005_


----------



## Rad Red Brick (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (qwerty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *qwerty!* »_lambo doors http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

Is it a Lambo? No.
End of thread.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (teknoracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teknoracing* »_
There is a purpose for this. What if youre somewhere where the vertical clearance isnt high enough for the door to go up?

I know, but still it looks somehow stupid that the door opens first like a normal door and enough for you to get out, but then it goes up just for show.


----------



## polanhe (Mar 8, 2004)

Lambo Doors :no:
those are only for LAMBORGHINIS !


----------



## The Blue Blur (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (polanhe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polanhe* »_Lambo Doors :no:
those are only for LAMBORGHINIS !


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (SteveMKIIDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SteveMKIIDub* »_Is it a Lambo? No.
End of thread.


....um....thats why you put them on other cars....because they arent lambos.....its called "shying away from the norm"









whats more wak?

lambo doors, or cookie cutters?


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (The Blue Blur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Blue Blur* »_









That actually looks much better than the "batman" door.


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_....um....thats why you put them on other cars....because they arent lambos.....its called "shying away from the norm"









whats more wak?

lambo doors, or cookie cutters?

When something is ugly, give me the cookie cutter look every time.


----------



## Rad Red Brick (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_

....um....thats why you put them on other cars....because they arent lambos.....its called "shying away from the norm"









whats more wak?

lambo doors, or cookie cutters?



Lambo doors, by far.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

im sorry for those of you who have no type of artistic taste, sorry again


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*

The correct term is scissor doors. You probably wouldn't have gotten as much flak if you didn't use the word Lambo.








Considering it a hardtop convertible, it's probably not wise to mess with the doors like that, otherwise you might end up with lots of water leaks when it rains.


----------



## Metsu (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

"Batman" door, are we talking the keaton batmobile with the sliding top?...


----------

